# How to Maintain Artificial Turf?



## Bellalawn (6 mo ago)

Can any explain how to maintain artificial turf?


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

A simple Internet search!









7 Tips for Maintenance of Artificial Grass | AGR


Artificial grass may be low maintenance, but you still need to care for it. Here are a few artificial turf maintenance tips to keep in mind.




artificialgrassrecyclers.com


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

I'd say plenty of plastic water, fertilize twice a year with unleaded regular. Should be good to go.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Ask Calidecks


----------



## TurfInstallerGuy (3 mo ago)

You shouldn’t need to do much maintenance to your turf tbh. Unless the contractor ****ed up your job.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Pounder said:


> I'd say plenty of plastic water, fertilize twice a year with unleaded regular. Should be good to go.


Remember to vacuum regularly.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

A new marketing ploy?

Instead of unsolicited advice and hyperlinks, a question to solicit wrong answers and bad advice?

Seems like a strange question from someone who knows landscaping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

Mordekyle said:


> A new marketing ploy?
> 
> Instead of unsolicited advice and hyperlinks, a question to solicit wrong answers and bad advice?
> 
> ...


Are you suggesting that my advice wasn't up to our usual high standards of quality? I'll admit that I didn't include pricing for the service, but I nailed the material list and schedule.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Pounder said:


> Are you suggesting that my advice wasn't up to our usual high standards of quality? I'll admit that I didn't include pricing for the service, but I nailed the material list and schedule.


Your advice was spot on, as always.

No need to add pricing, it is the standard rate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

We all know it tree fiddy.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Bellalawn said:


> Can any explain how to maintain artificial turf?


You post the oddest comments.


----------



## TurfInstallerGuy (3 mo ago)

Besides leaf blowing and vacuuming, if you want, nothing really.

Just make sure your contractor staked it in properly and has good borders set up to hold the base rock in.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Bellalawn said:


> Can any explain how to maintain artificial turf?













For larger yards...










But if you also want to have fun doing it....


----------



## TurfInstallerGuy (3 mo ago)

I would pay money to see someone mow turf lol


----------

